# Roamio, as compared to a Series 3



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Could someone tell me what I would find in a Roamio, compared to a Series 3?

I currently have several Series 3's. I call them "rescues", they were broken liftime units on ebay. I'm using them for OTA.

I recently got an email about amazon cancelling their video download service, and because I had used that service on a S3, they sent me the email, and it includes an offer for $100 off a roamio. 

I'm thinking that is almost just enough to get me to try one.

I am OTA right now. There is the possibility of cable in the future, but for now it's OTA, which means I can only use the 4 tuner model, correct?

Will the Roamio transfer shows between itself and the series 3 units, or is it's multiroom capability limited to streaming to minis? It would be great if it could do both, but I have a fear that may be too much to ask.

Thanks


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

The Roamio supports both streaming to other TiVos (including a S3) and transferring recordings (as long as the recordings aren't flagged "copy once" - not an issue for OTA).

And you are correct, only the basic Roamio will do either OTA or cable (but not both at the same time). The Roamio OTA only supports OTA (no Cablecard slot).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

One possible clarification: does the Roamio stream to other TiVo sets or only transfer to them (or both)? With an S2 TiVo and a Roamio standard, I only have transferring (although the program can be watched while the transfer is taking place).


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Yep the 4 tuner model is the one to try.

S3's support transfers, to or from. They don't support streaming, to or from. Streaming is an S4, S5, and Mini feature.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

S2 and S3 both only support MRV tansfers so no streaming - it doesn't matter if you have an S4 or S5 in the mix, they can still only transfer content. 

The S4 and S5 models support both MRV Transfers and MRS Streams allowing them to transfer content back and forth with older generation TiVo's. Of course the S4/S5 TiVo's can both transfer or stream among themselves.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

As I noted above, I've been pleasantly surprised with the transfer rate from a Roamio to an S2 TiVo--I typically might start a transfer and start watching 5 or 10 minutes later (time to get some snacking food . . .), while the transfer is occurring, and not have an issue "catching up" with the transfer. (And I'm not even sure that I need to be doing that--some transfers seem to have taken less time than the duration of the program being transferred.) The next best thing to streaming.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> I've been pleasantly surprised with the transfer rate from a Roamio


I have noticed the same when transferring programs from roamio to PC, via, KMTTG.
Even with a wireless bridge between roamio and PC, it beats a hard wired XL4 by 50% in transfer time.

CrashHD,
$100 for a Roamio Basic is a great deal.
The OTA tuner is excellent, even better than the S3 tuner; in my experience... your's may vary.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Teeps said:


> I have noticed the same when transferring programs from roamio to PC, via, KMTTG.
> Even with a wireless bridge between roamio and PC, it beats a hard wired XL4 by 50% in transfer time.


Interesting to hear. And I should have added, my pleasant transfer speed is over a wireless network (N speed) as well, with the S2 TiVo set connected to the network through a TiVo Wireless G network adapter.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Your S3s will not have access to the Amazon content from the Roamio.


----------



## Fernwood (Sep 11, 2014)

Transfer rates with the Roamio are very quick. Less than 10 minutes to transfer a 1080P movie from VUZE on my PC to the Roamio. My network is hard wired.


----------



## rainmakr (May 26, 2007)

I just installed a Roamio Plus a couple of hours ago (also taking advantage of Amazon's $100 off deal). It is an upgrade from the original TiVo Series 3 (the one with the LED display) on which the PSU died this week. Obviously, I'm not doing OTA.

I still have a TiVo HD in the basement and it appears that transfers will work fine, but I haven't tested it out yet. I do see the HD from the Roamio. I haven't checked to verify that I can see the Roamio from the HD.

The interface is a slight adjustment but it shouldn't take long for you to find your way around. As with just about anything, there are a couple of UI issues. It took me awhile to find the option to record by time/channel because it's not under the "Find TV, Movies & Videos" menu, it's under the "Manage Recordings & OnePass" menu.

Speaking of OnePass, you might want to read some of the threads about it here. If you use multiple Season Passes to record different options for a show (new episodes vs. reruns, for instance) you will probably be disappointed with how OnePass is currently implemented. I won't rehash it here as there are plenty of other posts about it. If you don't have multiple Season Passes for the same show, then you probably won't mind it.

The only other thing I've noticed is that the font is a little hard to read from across the room on my 37" screen. This may just be because it is new & different, but I find it's a bit too compact on the "Info" screen.

John


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

shwru980r said:


> Your S3s will not have access to the Amazon content from the Roamio.


The lifetimed 2TB recapped power supply S3 unit will probably get ebayed to offset the lifetime service cost of the roamio. I'm not that concerned with being able to download the amazon content, since the same content I once purchased to download can now be streamed to a roku (or the new roamio). I just took advantage of the amazon coupon code while it was available.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Does the Roamio or the mini have the capability to search multiple services (Netflix, Amazon, hull, etc.) in the same way as a roku?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

CrashHD said:


> Does the Roamio or the mini have the capability to search multiple services (Netflix, Amazon, hull, etc.) in the same way as a roku?


Yes it does - and it consolidates the search with linear tv. So, with TiVo you can search for a program and it will show you if it is available from live TV or any of your streaming services and you can choose to watch from whatever source you choose.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

OK, so I pulled the trigger on the Roamio Basic. It was $45 after coupon code from amazon, and I got lifetime at the MSD price, so I'm satisfied with the deal.

Next up will be the drive update to 2TB or beyond. 

I'm learning to use it, and I like it thus far. I do think it was incredibly cheap of them not to have included a video cable. Especially since the composite ports are no longer common ports, but went to mini-jack. I had to swipe a cable from my roku, and figure out for that cable would work, but the connectors didn't follow conventional color code. It's just a disappointing out of the box experience to work a 15 hour day, all day looking forward to that amazon package, then find out they cheaped out on a cable. 

I was at first disappointed to see the 30 sec skip button had become a 30 sec ffwd button, but I was much relieved when I saw the old SPS30S code fixed that.

Also, does anyone know how to fix the channel bar? It's at the bottom of the screen, right above the buffer bar. It moves up some to make room for text if I press the info button, but that's about it.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

What do you perceive as broken with the bar?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

CrashHD said:


> I do think it was incredibly cheap of them not to have included a video cable. Especially since the composite ports are no longer common ports, but went to mini-jack. I had to swipe a cable from my roku, and figure out for that cable would work, but the connectors didn't follow conventional color code. It's just a disappointing out of the box experience to work a 15 hour day, all day looking forward to that amazon package, then find out they cheaped out on a cable.


^ +1. Either include the specialty cable or, better and more intelligently, include standard component and composite connectors on the box, as with the Roamio Plus and Pro.

The only thing I can figure is that this move was an attempt to make some more money off the $15 specialty cable to be purchased from TiVo, and there was some (small) savings in eliminating the standard component and composite connectors. Me, I'd rather spend the $2 or $5 extra to have the standard (and better) connectors--just because I want OTA does not make me a lesser person, TiVo. Just sayin' . . . .


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

CrashHD said:


> OK, so I pulled the trigger on the Roamio Basic. It was $45 after coupon code from amazon, and I got lifetime at the MSD price, so I'm satisfied with the deal. Next up will be the drive update to 2TB or beyond. I'm learning to use it, and I like it thus far. I do think it was incredibly cheap of them not to have included a video cable. Especially since the composite ports are no longer common ports, but went to mini-jack. I had to swipe a cable from my roku, and figure out for that cable would work, but the connectors didn't follow conventional color code. It's just a disappointing out of the box experience to work a 15 hour day, all day looking forward to that amazon package, then find out they cheaped out on a cable. I was at first disappointed to see the 30 sec skip button had become a 30 sec ffwd button, but I was much relieved when I saw the old SPS30S code fixed that. Also, does anyone know how to fix the channel bar? It's at the bottom of the screen, right above the buffer bar. It moves up some to make room for text if I press the info button, but that's about it.


The question begs......why are you even using composite video and analog stereo audio with such a beautiful HDMI HD capable STB like the TiVo Roamio???


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Perhaps a television without an HDMI port, like a tube television from pre-flat panel days?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> Perhaps a television without an HDMI port, like a tube television from pre-flat panel days?


I figured that, but why upgrade your TiVo before taking advantage of HDTV and doing a display upgrade first?


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> What do you perceive as broken with the bar?


It's in the wrong place. It's supposed to be at the top of the screen, and it's ad the bottom.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

HarperVision said:


> The question begs......why are you even using composite video and analog stereo audio with such a beautiful HDMI HD capable STB like the TiVo Roamio???


It's a 36" CRT TV. I'm using the box purely as an OTA DVR. When this TV fails, I'll replace it with an HDTV, but the trouble is those old TV's are so reliable, it may take a long time for it to fail. It doesn't bother me, HD has no appeal to me, and meanwhile, the longer it lasts, HDTV prices are on an ever declining path, and the longer I wait, the more TV I'll get for my money. I did recently discover my smart phone can wirelessly mirror it's display onto compatible TV's. That is the first thing I've seen to actually give me an itch to update TV's. Other than that, the new TV's out there just haven't offered any features I desired to have.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

HarperVision said:


> I figured that, but why upgrade your TiVo before taking advantage of HDTV and doing a display upgrade first?


The opportunity to obtain the Roamio at $45 was a limited time offer. The Roamio offers more than just HD. I bought it for it's 4 tuners, it's hard drive can be upgraded beyond 2TB, and it has improved online connectivity from my series 3 units (netflix, amazon, etc).

I know it makes me stand out from the crowd a little bit, but to some of us it's "just TV", and not a "home theatre experience".


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

CrashHD said:


> It's in the wrong place. It's supposed to be at the top of the screen, and it's ad the bottom.


The bottom location is a design decision that was made years ago. I much prefer it, covers the feet instead of the heads, so to speak.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

CrashHD said:


> It's a 36" CRT TV. I'm using the box purely as an OTA DVR. When this TV fails, I'll replace it with an HDTV, but the trouble is those old TV's are so reliable, it may take a long time for it to fail. It doesn't bother me, HD has no appeal to me, and meanwhile, the longer it lasts, HDTV prices are on an ever declining path, and the longer I wait, the more TV I'll get for my money. I did recently discover my smart phone can wirelessly mirror it's display onto compatible TV's. That is the first thing I've seen to actually give me an itch to update TV's. Other than that, the new TV's out there just haven't offered any features I desired to have.


^ +1. I just hate replacing old tech. that still works well, and that cost a pretty penny in its own time. But having said that, HDTV flat panel TVs have come so far down in price especially in the last year, it's getting more and more tempting.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

CrashHD said:


> It's a 36" CRT TV. I'm using the box purely as an OTA DVR. When this TV fails, I'll replace it with an HDTV, but the trouble is those old TV's are so reliable, it may take a long time for it to fail. It doesn't bother me, HD has no appeal to me, and meanwhile, the longer it lasts, HDTV prices are on an ever declining path, and the longer I wait, the more TV I'll get for my money. I did recently discover my smart phone can wirelessly mirror it's display onto compatible TV's. That is the first thing I've seen to actually give me an itch to update TV's. Other than that, the new TV's out there just haven't offered any features I desired to have.





CrashHD said:


> The opportunity to obtain the Roamio at $45 was a limited time offer. The Roamio offers more than just HD. I bought it for it's 4 tuners, it's hard drive can be upgraded beyond 2TB, and it has improved online connectivity from my series 3 units (netflix, amazon, etc). I know it makes me stand out from the crowd a little bit, but to some of us it's "just TV", and not a "home theatre experience".


Fair enough, enjoy your new Roamio!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Wow! I'm seeing transfer rates between 225Mb/s and 230Mb/s from my Roamio Pro to my PC right now. The Pro is in standby with no tuners in use right now. So without any tuners being used the transfer rates can go up much higher. 

I'm in preparation for getting a 5TB WD Red and installing it in my Roamio Pro, I have been transferring a bunch of content off my Roamio to my PC. I had been getting transfer rates of between 202Mb/s and 206 Mb/s(as reported by KMTTG). With one tuner recording and the other five in standby. I had never seen speeds like this before. I forgot about the newer standby feature. So the other five tuners were not being used or buffered while in standby. Previously I could only get 190Mb/s transfer rates, and that was while the tuners were on a vacant channel.


----------



## Peter G (Jan 3, 2012)

I have seen a few complaints about the video output from the Roamio basic, and franly I don't get it. 99.9% of users can and should use HDMI output to their TV. Those few that want to use alternate output can buy the special cable -$15 is not going to break anyone's budget. Or you can probably go on Ebay or Amazon and get equivalent cable for less $.

TiVo made a rational and logical choice to reduce the cost of the unit for 99% while increasing slightly for 1% of users. 

Peter G


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Peter G said:


> I have seen a few complaints about the video output from the Roamio basic, and franly I don't get it. 99.9% of users can and should use HDMI output to their TV. Those few that want to use alternate output can buy the special cable -$15 is not going to break anyone's budget. Or you can probably go on Ebay or Amazon and get equivalent cable for less $. TiVo made a rational and logical choice to reduce the cost of the unit for 99% while increasing slightly for 1% of users. Peter G


Yes, but you can't get an HD signal out of that video port on the basic and OTA models. That is a composite video SD A/V output, so 480i only.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah, not sure why they didn't include component video too, like the Mini.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah, not sure why they didn't include component video too, like the Mini.


I thought it was to save money. Or to push people to get a Mini instead. I have a Mini dedicated to a Slingbox because of the ability to have component out.


----------

